# Bush Algea



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Crap I just checked my 10 gal tonight and have bush algea everywhere I didnt notice it this morning crap now Ill have to tear everything apart sorry just needed to vent .


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

try dosing more NO3 and excel before you tear it down. If you don't find the root cause there is a chance that it will return.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

tear downs are so drastic; I would start with finding the cause of the problem, as like planter said, it'll just come back again.

Do you feed a lot in the tank? How long are the lights on? What are the inhabitants?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BBA often appears on plants have growing difficulties and are leaching nutrients.

Depends on where it is appearing. I've found that slight tear downs (not complete) are sometimes one of the only ways to get rid of it totally.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed, However dosing NO3 or excel is far eaiser and if the problem starts to disapear you know that it the problem was either a lack of nitrate, potassium or CO2 

90% of the time those 3 components are the cause for most algae blooms. You then can stop using dosing one or the other. If you see it return then you know the lacking ingredient was the missing nuterient that caused the outbreak.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam pretty sure its a co2 issue as it was doing good till I added extra light. Iam off to the cottage this morning so I cant run to the store till Monday. My mosses have not been infected so its just the stem plants Iam going to clean them up and replant them then see what happens Ive taken the extra light off . The only ferts I use are flourish tablets . Thanks for the tips Pat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> tear downs are so drastic; I would start with finding the cause of the problem, as like planter said, it'll just come back again.
> 
> Do you feed a lot in the tank? How long are the lights on? What are the inhabitants?


I dont feed alot there are 4 baby ottos maybe 1n or so and my new Betta my lights are on 10 hours on a timer.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am going to hijack this thread for the same Question. Teardowns seem drastic and well, I just basically added plants recently. So if plants are having growing issues, it is possible that newly added plants are still getting acclimatised. I deal with it by trimming. 

So what are recommended procedures? I will assume that my tank had an iron spike because of the fert tabs that blew up everywhere. My bio-load may be high due to babies poking up everywhere, I would like to find homes for some of those guys. 

So how often should I be doing water changes? I have a 25 gallon tank. If I need to do a daily waterchange, I will do it. 

I have my lights on for a cumulative total of 10 hours a day. I have an afternoon "blackout" for two hours. 

I feed twice a day. I trained the fish to surface when I tap the tank twice with the food pot. they are there and ready and only a little gets to the bottom where claude takes it. I feed first thing in the morn and last thing at night.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldnt say you bio load is that high I do a 30% water change every week .Pat


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it might be as soon as my sister sends me 3 young mollies.


----------

